# Painting exterior brick



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2005)

We want to paint over some 1950's red brick ( a whole house) - and the painter we may hire has suggested that he power wash it with bleach first- it does have some lichen- and then paint it- he does not seem to think it needs priming. He will repair a few very small cracks- the foundation was repaired 2 years ago. I have been told that it is not good to power wash brick- esp old brick- what's the general concensus?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Dec 12, 2003)

If he knows how to handle a powerwasher, it should be fine. 
A novice using a powerwasher could do some damage.
I personally would prime with a masonry primer, than apply 2 finish coats.


----------



## Humble Abode (Mar 22, 2005)

ProWallGuy said:


> I personally would prime with a masonry primer, than apply 2 finish coats.


I agree, industry standard is to prime/seal brick that has never been painted. 

Powerwashing brick is OK if he has experience. If he loosens some of the grout and it turns out you need to get it tuck pointed, it's probably a good thing as that may have needed to come out anyway. As long as he is using the right tip on the brick it should be OK.


----------



## Paintguy26 (May 22, 2006)

They make some cleaning products that clean and are rinsed off with a garden hose. They create the same result as a power washer does without the possible damage. Also, I would highly recommend a masonry/block primer called Loxon by Sherwin Williams. It's fantastic. Sometimes you want to go that little bit extra(priming) to reassure you get a good result. As a contractor, I tend to do more, than less, but that's just me... Good luck.....


----------

